# Jerry Harris.....Posting with a lump in my throat...RIP



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Our beloved UIM.. Jerry Harris... has takin' a serious turn for the worse.

Jimmy Harris has informed me that Jerry has been bed ridden for a few days now and cannot eat or drink , let alone swallow anything.

Jimmy doesn't expect him to make it through the night...............

Jimmy has asked that the RTF Family offer a Prayer on Jerry's behalf............

As I learn more, I'll keep everyone informed...........


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

Prayers lifted heavenward from Georgetown, TX!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

God Bless Jerry Harris


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

My wishes and hopes for Jerry and his family.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

My very best hopes for strength and love to Jerry and his family. I was thinking about him today.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> God Bless Jerry Harris


Indeed, Jeff....indeed....

kg


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Unca Jerr, you hang in there. God is with you, and so are we!

Juli


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Jimmy or Dan,

If you read this, please tell Jerry that Chris and all the RTF folks love him.

Jerry made his mark on so many of us.

WE LOVE YOU UNCA JERRY!

Chris Atkinson


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

I've kept Jerry in my prayers since he announced his health problems. The Lord has put him on my heart the past few days and I've wondered how he has been doing. I will continue to pray for he, his family and friends tonight.

God vless you Jerry Harris,

Tom


----------



## drakedogwaterfowl (Mar 27, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers for Jerry and family.


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## ylwlabs047 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm a newbie to the RTF, but in my short membership, I have already come to know that Unca Jerry is one special person. I will be saying a prayer for him and his family.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Jerry has been in my prayers since he first was sick... If you see him Polock tell him everyone ids praying for him.............


----------



## Tim Thomas (Jan 31, 2008)

Prayers sent.....


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

The Prayers never stopped. Hang in ther Jerry.

Pattie


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Unca Jerry,

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. God Bless you all!

Diane


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

I was away from the computer and the first thing I saw was the note about Jerry. Keep fighting the fight and keep strong. From a member of the bed ridden fraternity.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Blessed Lord, we pray that you take care of Jerry & his family now, when he needs you the most, he is in your hands.
To Jerry's family, I have never had the pleasure of meeting Jerry, and I truly believe that is my loss. He has befriended and inspired many people on the site and in person. Prayers for you, as you go through this with Jerry.
D & G Seivert


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Don't know him. Wouldn't recognize him in a phone booth.

However, Jerry Harris was always present, always around, always had an appropriate comment, either serious or funny but mostly funny. Jerry has made a mark on this forum that will continue far into the future.

God bless.

Eric


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

May the Lord Bless you Jerry


----------



## ffbo (May 2, 2009)

May Gods comforting hand be with you.. Prayers sent


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Sleep Jerry. You fought a great battle and celebrated life.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

God Bless and prayers sent .


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Prayers coming from the north for Unca Jerry.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

God Bless ya' unca jerry. You're a class act. Thanks for being a great fella. Pray that your suffering and pain will end for you. When it is your time you will be free of all that pain and sickness. I'll continue tossing up the prayers for you and your family.. You have been missed around this site and you will always be remembered. 

Gene


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Jimmy or Dan,
> 
> If you read this, please tell Jerry that Chris and all the RTF folks love him.
> 
> ...


Yes....well said, Chris. 

Judy


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Eric Johnson said:


> Don't know him. Wouldn't recognize him in a phone booth.
> 
> However, Jerry Harris was always present, always around, always had an appropriate comment, either serious or funny but mostly funny. Jerry has made a mark on this forum that will continue far into the future.
> 
> ...


Ditto. I have never met Jerry, but I have had the pleasure to hear him sing and he can sing, his voice can melt your heart and make you smile from ear to ear....

And who can forget his discription on indirect pressure?

God Bless you Jerry and may he give your family strength,

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

GT and I are thinking of you and sweetbride tonight Jerry. Take care old friend.....

/Paul

Classic Jerry....
http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=13593&


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Prayers sent for Jerry and his son Jimmy.


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

Prayers...for Jerry and His Family. 
God Bless
Karen


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> GT and I are thinking of you and sweetbride tonight Jerry. Take care old friend.....
> 
> /Paul
> 
> ...


OMG....such a funny thread....brought smile and laughs this evening. "Classic Jerry...."


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Prayers sent....


----------



## john k (Jan 23, 2008)

God Bless Jerry Prayers sent


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

May the Peace of our Lord be with You Unca Jerry and your Family.
Mike


----------



## Ron in Portland (Apr 1, 2006)

More prayers from Oregon here.

Seeing all the comments and prayers, Jerry is a very blessed man indeed.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Prayers sent from North Texas.

Marty & Lesa


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

May our Lord bless Jerry and the Harris family.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Prayers for you Jerry that you are given what you need. You have been in my thoughts the last few days - you are a very special man.

God bless you.

Andy


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Unca Jer,

As you held this pup in your hands, may God hold you and your family in His hands.
You are always in our prayers.

Love,
Vicky


----------



## Hoosier (Feb 28, 2008)

Praying for Jerry and his family. I don't know Jerry, but he seem to have brought something positive to all he has come in contact with, and that says all I need to know about the man. God bless.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

My thoughts and prayers go out to Jerry and his family at this difficult time.

Janet


----------



## Skybuster (May 5, 2008)

Never had the honor of meeting Unca Jerr, but i did get to enjoy his humor and see what an affectionate and caring man he is by reading his posts. Prayers from Houston for Jerry and his family.
________
Mike


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Prayers for Jerry and family.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers going to the Harris family. Have always enjoyed reading his posts.

Kris


----------



## Hoppy (Oct 23, 2003)

Too many tears and my heart just hurts reading this ...

PLEASE give my love to Jerry. He is so very special to me and I love him for the incredible person he is. 

Will continue to pray.

Lab kisses and prayers from Rosie, too.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Rest Jerry, rest. You have earned it!

Jimmy, having lost my Father on September 6th, I know what you are going through. Hang in there and hold to all the wonderfull memories. Those memories are what brings me strength every single day as I do and always will miss my Dad. As it got closer to my dad's passing, he would say, "there are many things worse than passing away and moving on the what is ahead". I know it is not goodbye forever and that brings me great comfort and it will to you too. 

God bless the Harris family.


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Prayers for Jerry and family. God Bless.


----------



## SHANNON (May 30, 2008)

May God Be With This Man And His Family. What Else Can Be Said....... God Bless You My Friend!


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Sending prayers and blessings to Jerry and his family....Jerry has always been on my "list of fun people I'd like to meet"...looks like I'll have to wait a while longer. Godspeed, Jerry.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

God be with Jerry and his family.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

May Peace be with you.

Prayers from the Pac NW.

WRL


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

I'm saying prayers Jerry...for you and your family.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

God bless you, Jerry, & your family. Prayers sent.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

prayers from THE MALLARI family....May the Lord be with you


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

I've never met Jerry but I have enjoyed his posts over the years and admired his courage. My thoughts are with his family and I hope that he is comfortable and knows how many people care about him.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

If it's time for Uncle Jerry to join Sweet Bride, then I rejoice that they will be together again. My prayers for Uncle Jerry, that he is comfortable in getting better or passing to a better place. You have been so sick, so courageous...... 

I also send my prayers that Jerry's family will find comfort in this very difficult time. 

It's funny, that we've all been thinking of him lately.... I sent him a card just a couple of weeks ago... It just goes to show you how much the "RTF Family" loves Uncle Jerry...


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Peace and comfort to all...


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Prayers sent from Kansas!

Aaron and Nichol*


----------



## PridezionLabs (Mar 8, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers to Jerry and his family.


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

You did good Jerry, all a man can ask for is that he is remembered.

Peace be with you on your journey.

Prayers from Kansas. Don & Gayle Semple


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Prayers sent to Jerry and his family. I never knew him but know from the few years I've been on RTF that he is a special and cherished guy. I remember him offering to take a RTF'ers problem dog w/o even meeting her. Thats pretty cool. Obviously a special person who I wished I could have met....
Good people always go too soon- always. Thanks for the good words,the good posts and the good laughs Jerry. Wish I was one of yer' wimmenz.....


----------



## CHMHFCR (Feb 2, 2004)

While never knowing Jerry personally, am saddened by this turn of events. Prayers being sent tonite from Nashville, TN to the immediate family and friends on this forum that are also his extended family.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Sending good vibes from Alaska.. I don't know you in person, but you could sure give me a laugh or two here..


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

Dear Jerry,

I can not tell me how much I have enjoyed the stories of you and the sweet bride. You were very fortunate to have such a loving mate. Everyone on the forum who has corresponded with you is lucky to have shared your knowledge. Thanks for all your good advice and thanks for being a friend. We all love you!!!

Love ,

Bob Smith
________
marijuana seeds


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Sending my thoughts and prayers to the Harris family. You will be missed Jerry.


----------



## DUCK DGS (Nov 29, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers coming from Maine to Jerry and to his son, Jimmy. 

Dave & Sue


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

A man who knew how to enjoy life to the fullest.

God Bless you Jerry - my thoughts and prayers to the Harris Family

Paula


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

They say it is not what you take when you leave this world but it is what you leave behind that counts. 
I never had the pleasure of meeting Jerry and that is my loss; but I think Jerry will leave behind some wonderful memories for his family and to all his friends in the retriever world. 
God bless you Jerry and let him hold you in his loving arms as he walks you home. 
Prayers for Jerry and his loving family. We will all be together again when it is time.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family now, Jerry. 
I'll look for you under the drip line.


----------



## Brent Keever (Jun 14, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers from my family to you and your Jerry from Cajun land may god be with you through this time.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

God bless Unca Jerry.


----------



## labsx3 (Oct 27, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear this news. I have never met Jerry but I have always looked forward to his posts, him and Shayne always make me smile with what they have to say. I hope Jerry is able to pull through, he seems to be one tough guy!


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

Prayers sent from NC for Jerry and his Family. May God Bless and Keep you all through this hard time.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Oh Jerry….
Could you do a favor for me? After you get settled in and caught up with folk. I have a couple Chessies there that I am sure nobody has tossed a duck for in quite a while. Could you take um out some morning, when the dew is still on the grasses. And don’t worry about shortening up the marks. While they left me old and lumpy, lame and stiff. Well that pain is all gone now and they can run to the end of the field. Just like you. Thank you Jerry.

.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Oh No! I rarely notice the threads posted as stickies & just saw this thread.

Jimmy-please know you're thought of and prayed for. Your Dad is a special, special man. I don't think there is anything he wouldn't do for someone if he thought it would make a difference in their lives. I know that first hand.

I will always remember him as the man I met in New York. Funny, kind, loved the dogs and he TRULY could sing. He GENUINELY CARED about people-that's a legacy not everyone can leave.

Wish there were something I could do. :-(

Love you Jerry Harris!

M


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

*In My Father's House*
_In my Father's house are many mansions. John 14:2_​ 
*No, not cold beneath the grasses,*
_*Not closed-wall within the tomb;*_
_*Rather in my Father's mansion,*_
_*Living, in another room.*_​ 
*Living, like the one who loves me,*
_*Like yon child with cheeks abloom,*_
_*Out of sight, at desk or schoolbook,*_
_*Busy, in another room.*_​ 
*Nearer than the youth whom fortune*
_*Beckons where the strange lands loom;*_
_*Just behind the hanging curtain,*_
_*Serving in another room.*_​ 
*Shall I doubt my Father's mercy?*
_*Shall I think of death as doom,*_
_*Or the stepping o'er the threshold*_
_*To a bigger, brighter room?*_​ 
*Shall I blame my Father's wisdom?*
_*Shall I sit enswathed in gloom,*_
_*When I know my love is happy*_
_*Waiting in another room?*_​ 

_*I pray the words of this poem will bring some comfort.*_
_*Pastor James H. Lane*_​


----------



## Fowl Play WA (Sep 16, 2008)

Ken Bora said:


> Oh Jerry….
> Could you do a favor for me? After you get settled in and caught up with folk. I have a couple Chessies there that I am sure nobody has tossed a duck for in quite a while. Could you take um out some morning, when the dew is still on the grasses. And don’t worry about shortening up the marks. While they left me old and lumpy, lame and stiff. Well that pain is all gone now and they can run to the end of the field. Just like you. Thank you Jerry.
> 
> .


I've avoided tears until now, Ken. This is really sweet. Prayers for Jerry, there are a lot of dogs up there that need him.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Prayers from SD


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Prayers sent from Tennessee!!


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Thoughts and best wishes to Jerry, Jimmy and the rest of the family.

When I first found RTF Jerry was one of the first posters I came to enjoy and I looked for posts from him everytime I logged in. 

You have definitely left your mark on many people. Something we all should aspire to.

All the best,

Rick


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Prayers from Georgia via Texas for peace and strength.


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

Prayers sent from Central Florida for Jerry, his Family and friends!

Mike


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

Prayers to Uncle Jerry and his family…though I too have never met him he made me laugh, gave me some good advice and sent me a kick a$$ recipe for smoked pheasant…you can tell he has a good soul. 

God bless you Jerry and family.


----------



## brandywinelabs (May 21, 2008)

Thoughts go out to Jerry's family and friends.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Unca Jerry,
I used the hints you gave about your BBQ sauce to improve my own. I think of you everytime I BBQ.

Thank you for all the years of enjoyment you provided with your posts. My thoughts & prayers are with you and your family. Ann


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

I our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Our dear Unca Jer has joined his Sweet Bride in Heaven. 

I was waiting for Dan to post, but I have a feeling that he will be with Jerry's family today.

Please continue to keep the Harris family in your prayers.

Tearfully, 
Vicky


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

God Bless Unca Jerry and his Sweet Bride. God Bless his family and be with them in this difficult time. 
And thank you God, for allowing us the pleasure of having known him, even if only through the written word.

Juli


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Uncle Jerry may be gone but he is now in peace, and is no longer in pain. We'll miss you... 

My condolences to the family.


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

Thoughts and prayers...

Heartfelt Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

The RTF family has lost one of their most cherishied members today. I am sure he is happy to be reunited with his sweet bride...

Thoughts and prayers,

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Uncle Jerry and Sweet Bride are together again. Blessed be their reunion.

Debbie


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

That's all I could think of as well. Sweet Bride has her man in her arms once again. We will miss our Unca Jerry. He is one who really made RTF feel like a home.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

"Unca Jerry" is surely one of the great ones on RTF and in this world. 

Wishing his family comfort in the great person that he was here on earth...and that he is, again, with "Sweet Bride"..

My Most Sincere Condolences ..

Judy


----------



## Kenny Broussard (Aug 11, 2003)

Having been lucky enough to spend a weekend with Jerry & his family I can truly say that he was one of the most genuine & caring individuals a person could ever hope to meet. Jerry & Sweet Bride are together again. They are happy. Our prayers are with Jimmy & the rest of the Harris family.

Sincerely,

Kenny Broussard


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Jerry will be missed so much but how wonderful that he and Sweet Bride are together again! He maybe gone from this earth, but he will live on in the hearts and memories of all those that he touched.

Prayers for the family he has left behind.

Andy


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

I've been trying to compose my myriad thoughts and feelings for 2 days; the words just aren't happening. 
Its not possible to match Jerry's wit.
His pearls of wisdom were golden.
We've lost a very good man.

God Bless You and Keep You Jerry Harris.
I only wish we had met sooner and I could have gotten to spend more time with you.

Will Rogers said: ""If there are no dogs in Heaven, then when I die I want to go where they went." 
I'd have to edit that to read: "...where they _and_ Unca Jerry went".

Keep a warm beer on hand for me Jerry..


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Condolences to Jimmy and the Harris family. 

Chris & Sue


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

One of the few people in life that you've never met but somehow feel as if you did. RIP Jerry. Prayers and condolences to the Harris family.

Danny


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Jerry Harris and all of the Harris family and friends will be in our thoughts. Jim and Suzanne


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

RIP Jerry. It's not been a good day.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Condolences to the Harris family and all Jerry's beloved friends. 

Rest in peace Jerry Harris.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

So long Unca Jerry. You made my life better and many other's better also.

See ya in a few years.


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

Godspeed Unca Jerry…


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Jesus must have needed a good laugh and some great food.
God Bless You Uncle Jerry. I'm so glad you and Sweet Bride are together again where there is no more suffering, pain or tears.
My prayers go out to Uncle Jerry's loved ones.
As Joe S. said, Heartfelt regards,
Becky


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

To the Harris family........ I never knew your Dad except on the RTF and a few times on the phone but feel like he was one of my circle of dear friends. He was someone that made everyone's day a little brighter from being in contact with him. You all will be in my prayers while you get through this trying time..........


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

I only "met" him briefly through RTF, but know too well the sorrow in losing such a good person in one's life. I'm sure we will all spend a little extra time with those who are important in our lives, both two-legged and four-legged, this weekend, with this reminder of how fleeting the most important things in life really are. Peace to family and friends...


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

I have to say having never met him myself, I like many others who are fairly new to this game and site always liked to see what he had to say. May your reunions be sweet and all your aches be gone.

Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

My deepest condolances to the family and loved ones. Godspeed Unca Jerry, go in peace, with your Sweet Bride, where this is no pain, only love.
Diane


----------



## BirdHntr (Apr 30, 2005)

Peace be with you Unca Jerry.

Carl


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Gone From My Sight
by Henry Van ****

I am standing upon the seashore. A ship, at my side,
spreads her white sails to the moving breeze and starts
for the blue ocean. She is an object of beauty and strength.
I stand and watch her until, at length, she hangs like a speck
of white cloud just where the sea and sky come to mingle with each other.

Then, someone at my side says, "There, she is gone"

Gone where?

Gone from my sight. That is all. She is just as large in mast,
hull and spar as she was when she left my side.
And, she is just as able to bear her load of living freight to her destined port.

Her diminished size is in me -- not in her.
And, just at the moment when someone says, "There, she is gone,"
there are other eyes watching her coming, and other voices
ready to take up the glad shout, "Here she comes!"


----------



## Teri (Jun 25, 2003)

Godspeed Jerry. Your sweet bride is waiting. Sympathy to the Harris family and friends.

Teri Jakob


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

I never had the pleasure of meeting Jerry Harris. Always enjoyed his posts and greatly admired a man that called his wife "Sweet Bride" after all those years.

Rest in Peace.

lesa c


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

I never knew Jerry, but the first thing I think of when I hear his name is the way he always referred to his wife as "sweet bride" and his devotion to her right up to her passing. For a man to call his wife "sweet bride" after all of those years and always refer to her in a positive manner speaks volumes of both the man and his wife IMO.

May God bless them both and grant strength and peace to their loved ones.


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

I never met Jerry but knew him from this forum. So why am I sobbing? Because he was a presence, a delight, a bright ray of sunshine on a rainy day. Always.

RIP Jerry. You are missed already.


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

Godspeed Jerry

Hugh


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh no, I'm so so sorry. I never met Jerry but he left a deep impact on my life as in the lives of many others. Your family is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Truly a sad day!

I never met Jerry either, but through this board and his postings he made you feel like you had known him forever!

His common sense, and humerous way of looking at things will be missed! 

Rest well Jerry! 

Gooser


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

He was one of the first people I 'met' and PM'd on RTF and I always enjoyed his salt of the earth wisdom. My heartfelt wishes for his family and close friends during this sad time.

Because Jerry loved to sing and enjoyed bluegrass I've been listening to Blue Highway and I think Aunt Olive's eulogy sung acapella is a fitting tribute to a life well lived.

*Someday*
_Some day when my last line is written,_
_Some day when I've drawn my last breath_
_When my last words on earth have been spoken_
_And my lips are sealed in death,_

_Don't look on my cold form in pity_
_Don't think of me as one dead_
_It'll just be the house I once lived in_
_My spirit by then will have fled._

_I'll have finished my time here allotted,_
_but I won't be in darkness alone_
_I will have heard from Heaven_
_the summons to come on home._

_And when my body is in the grave,_
_don't think that I'll be there._
_I won't be dead but living,_
_in the place Jesus went to prepare._

_After all is said and done,_
_know that my last ernest prayer_
_is that my loved ones be ready,_
_Some day to meet me there._


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

I never met Jerry, my loss; I looked forward to reading his posts and laughed often at his humor and learned from his wisdom; Godspeed "Unca Jerry" prayers for his family and loved ones. 

Patti
________
Lamborghini Diablo Specifications


----------



## PridezionLabs (Mar 8, 2009)

Our heartfelt condolences........


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Our sympathy to the Harris family.

Paula and Marshall


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

May god be with your family as we keep them in our thoughts and prayers.

David Barrow


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

My condolances to the Harris family and godspeed Jerry. RIP.


----------



## Terry Britton (Jul 3, 2003)

Prayers on the way for the Harris family.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

I have been away from a computer for a few days.

Rest Unca Jerry  

I'm sad to see you go but glad you're with Sweet Bride


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

I too have been away from the computer for a week. I lost my own sweet mother on October 23rd. 

Jerry, when you get to heaven with your sweet bride, please reach out a hand to my mom, she will be the one with the "laugh you will never forget". The two of you are once again the persons that you always were. Give her a kiss on the cheek, I will miss you both.


"To the Harris family-I know what you are going through, your father was a special person. Our parents have made us the people that we are. Aren't we glad!"

With greatest sympathy

Earlene


----------



## Fire Angel (Jan 3, 2003)

Godspeed Jerry!! 

My deepest sympathies go out to Jerry's family in this time of great sorrow!!


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Thoughts and Prayers from IL. May God be with and comfort the family in Jerry's time of passing. Enjoy our fathers house Jerry. One day we can all train together in paradise.


God Bless,


The Finch Family


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Chris, I like the new banner. Jerry will be a memory of RTF for a long time.


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

I've been away also. I'm one of the few people who knows where the hell Bedias, Texas is and I didn't go visit often enough. Shame on me. My condolences to Jimmy and all the rest of the family.

We're all comin' to see ya Jer,
Sooner or later!
Keep a judges chair open for me..
Art Holley


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

JeffLusk said:


> Chris, I like the new banner. Jerry will be a memory of RTF for a long time.


i do too!! That is very nice.

Paula


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

God bless you Jerry


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm so sad to see that Unca Jerry has passed, but tears of joy come to my eyes knowin' that he is back with his "Sweet Bride". May God grant his family comfort during this time.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

I am very sad to hear this news. Jerry will be missed.


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

I never met Jerry, but over the years I've come to feel like I knew him--he was a force (and one for good!).

Sincere condolences to his family, and all those who will miss him dearly.


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

Prayers and condolences to the family. Like our beloved dogs, the good ones just don't stay around long enough. RIP He will be missed and remembered.


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, A good man shouldn't have to put up with this old world forever.

Prayers for Jerry's family.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Unca Jerry- sure hope you will be able to look in on my dogs till I get there. Scooter is the fat one with a biggo grin- she likes butt scratches.

Hard to type when ya cqn't see the screen that good regards

Leaky Bubba


----------



## Certainty (Apr 17, 2008)

I am another who was not lucky enough to meet him, except through RTF.
Rest well, Unca Jerry. My heartfelt condolences to the family left behind.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I am very proud to say that Jerry Harris was my friend. He has joined Sweet Bride and his pain is gone. Rest well my friend, you've earned it.

Shayne and Staci Mehringer


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Condolences to the Family and Friends of Mr. Jerry

Tim


----------



## Dale (Dec 21, 2003)

I remember meeting Jerry in New York. He made a lasting impression. My life has been better for it. Prayer go out from Pa to the Harris family.


----------



## Trainwreck (Oct 14, 2004)

My condolences to the Harris family. Jerry can now sleep without pain.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Anyone have information on where to send cards/flowers? Dan? Vicky?

FOM


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Unca Jerry's home address is:

Jerry Harris

22674 CR 140

Bedias TX 77831


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

I just don't even know what to say. It was an honor to have met him.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

msdaisey said:


> I just don't even know what to say. It was an honor to have met him.


Sondra, I know for a fact; he enjoyed meeting you too!


----------



## Susie Royer (Feb 4, 2005)

This is a very sad day ( RIP Unca Jerry


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm thinking Heaven just got a little brighter.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

WHAT A TESTIMENT to such a GREAT MAN!!!
I believe that the wonderful words on these 15 pages may be the most impressive heart felt tribute I can remember ever experiencing. Whether meeting Jerry, or just reading his words, you just seemed to understand what an epitome of wisdom, faith, honor, knowledge, and devotion he was. 
Devoted to our wonderful game, his family, and most importantly, his "sweet bride". 
When Jerry wrote about her, it made me feel as though he REALLY knew what it was all about. We all hope in life, that we can love and respect someone so special. 
Jerry, you have touched all of our lives. 
God bless you and "Sweet Bride". You have both finally made it home.


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

After being away for several weeks, I feared this is what I might return to.

It's been a long fight my friend. Now the pain has gone from that body-on-loan, and the Good Lord has you in His grasp. Rest in Peace.

UB


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

This retriever world has given me many friendships that I am grateful for and will last my lifetime. Unfortunately, I did not ever have the good fortune of meeting Unca Jerry. I did however over the years enjoy reading Jerry's posts. My thoughts and prayers go out to Jerry's family and also to all of Jerry's RTF family too during this time of loss. And Polock, I know Jerry had become a very good friend of yours too. I'm going to say an extra prayer just for you.

Godspeed Jerry.

Ron


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

A "character" with great character has left us to join his sweet bride in heaven.

My condolences to the family. Our prayers are with you.

Tim


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

I am in the backwoods of Upstate NY and though I'd jump on RTF to see what is happening only to read this. Rest in peace Jerry and my condolences to his family.


----------



## Kevin White (Jun 21, 2005)

The things we do for ourself die with us. Those things that we do for others live on.

RIP Unca Jerry


----------



## lynette (Jun 26, 2005)

I, too. have been away..God speed Unca Jerry and thank you for taking the time to make a crazy Aussie sheila feel welcome,,I'll miss you but I just bet you're having a great time up there with Sweetbride...Rest well you've earned it.


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

My condolences to the family and all friends.


----------



## Dan Boerboon (May 30, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers for Jerry, his family and the RTF family it is a great loss. I have never met Jerry but reading all the kind words here I know he must have been a wonderful person. You can tell about people by what others say and how they react. Jerry must have been one of the best.


----------



## Bryan McCulloch (Nov 3, 2007)

So sad to hear this news.Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers for Unca Jerry's family from here in Sort Of Southern California. I never had the pleasure of meeting him, either, but like so many others here I felt like I knew him. A sad loss, indeed.


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

He will be missed... Prayers sent from So Cal may we all strive to be the man Jerry was.

We love ya man...



Goose


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Kevin White said:


> The things we do for ourself die with us. Those things that we do for others live on.
> 
> RIP Unca Jerry


Amen to all of that. Godspeed Jerry, thank you for all of your kindness and counsel. I'm so glad you're beyond the pain and suffering.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I hope that there will be many RTF "family" members at the Bar-b-que. I wish I could be there.


----------

